# January Redfish



## gafshr (Feb 9, 2017)

Few shots of some fish from last month.  I'm gonna preach it till I die please try and practice catch and release redfish.  Not saying don't keep them but no need to load the boat.  I've been tagging for over 3 years and they typically don't move when I get the info back from recaptures.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice catches!


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 9, 2017)

Beautiful fish and pics!!


----------



## GLS (Feb 9, 2017)

Capt., a tip of the  hat, again, to you for your C&R philosophy.  Gil


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of catch and release of redfish....if they're not in the slot. If they're 14"-23", they get released into the cooler


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 10, 2017)

Trout trick on a worm hook?  Nice pics Capt. - keep preaching. Maybe your message get through to a few in the congregation and our children's children will catch reds.  I keep a couple now and then and let the others go. Don't want my honey hole going dry.


----------



## mose (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice pics again. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Feb 10, 2017)

Do you need bulls tagged?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 10, 2017)

Good catch!


----------



## gafshr (Feb 10, 2017)

Swimming trout tricks on their new ez keeper hook.



shallowminded said:


> Trout trick on a worm hook?  Nice pics Capt. - keep preaching. Maybe your message get through to a few in the congregation and our children's children will catch reds.  I keep a couple now and then and let the others go. Don't want my honey hole going dry.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 18, 2017)

Great catch !!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 28, 2017)

great pics, that 4th one is magazine worthy


----------

